# My Cherry died from complications!



## Sailor Nova (Oct 16, 2008)

This past August my red betta fish Cherry got sick. First he got bloated and then constipated, this was unusual for him as he was a pooper. I tried giving him a shell cooked pea but he wouldn't eat it or anything else! He then got pale and developed swim bladder! I took and gave him a 20 minute bath in 1 gallon of purified water. He didn't like it and I cleaned his tank good! He was still sick so I gave him another bath the next day and he didn't like it. He now looked like a pinecone! When I went to take him outta the bath, he wacked himself and some scales fell off! I was scared! My birthday came on the 21, I turned 40 and had a small party and a bad migraine! Cherry was still sick. The next day, I gave him a last bath and he was a good boy about it! His swim bladder was slightly worse so he didn't fight me. He tried to go in his house but he got half way in and got STUCK! He was lucky cause I got him out! I told him he was too bloated to fit, so I put 2 big stones in blocking his house! He was unhappy! Next day he developed a red ring next to his top fin and developed fin rott!!! I cried and cried! I then knew he was suffering so I prepared a container of water to freeze and broke the frozen top and plopped him in. The container was too shallow so he kinda flopped a little then he died! He had died from Dropsy but got every other disease in the book! I don't live feed so it must've been a small insect that got caught in his tank! I only had him a year but I'm glad I had him because he had been abused and he was starting to make good friends with me at the end of his life! I'm getting a new fish for Christmas hopefully! I do still miss him and Carson!


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the complications. It's tough...


----------

